# I'm kind of a pussy sometimes



## Pinworm (Dec 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;ai8zYCvm4A0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ai8zYCvm4A0[/video]

The Knife makes me jizz in my pants.


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 23, 2013)

Haha pinworm your crazy man 

jizz in my pants​


 .....


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 23, 2013)

Yea yea yea. Call fag! at any point, I'm used to it...


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;VLnWf1sQkjY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLnWf1sQkjY[/video]

I need a few things at the grocerie, do things alone now most-ely.....lawls.


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;hLj1PTDIXZE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLj1PTDIXZE[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;qwoLACv_srQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwoLACv_srQ[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 24, 2013)

I would've sworn this was gonna be about at the drive in, lol..


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 24, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> I would've sworn this was gonna be about at the drive in, lol..


Buhahahahaha


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 24, 2013)

[video=youtube;afrqUPdpp-A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afrqUPdpp-A[/video]

On to beggar, destitute. This is your art. This their *truth.*


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 24, 2013)

[h=2]Tertium Non Datur[/h] [video=youtube;UR363dhHe1A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UR363dhHe1A[/video]

All the sucked thumbs and held skirts and blankets so secure that they block out the sweep of the floodlights that could free them from the darkness that surrounds them. From the demons that keep hounding them and gouge their eyes until all they can see are rigid dichotomies of the sacred and the profane. Of salvation or shame with fuck all in between. The human impulse to explain hijacked: a controlled flight into terrain to ensure no passenger ever makes any connection between the proscription of mystery and their malaise. Tidy pairings of inverse binaries. We all seek meaning in our lives, but when every shadow of doubt is denied the sanctification of hatred thrives on every sucked thumb and held skirt and blanket so secure that they block out the sweep of the floodlights that could free us from the darkness that surrounds us. The demons that keep hounding us. We put out our own eyes and reproach the blind.


----------



## yktind (Dec 24, 2013)

Is this gay? hahaha

[video=youtube;zmbw8OycJrE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmbw8OycJrE[/video]


----------



## Pinworm (Dec 24, 2013)

yktind said:


> Is this gay? hahaha


Only, The most awesome kind of gay.

[video=youtube;u-w6jYgdNE0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-w6jYgdNE0[/video]


----------



## smokejoint (Dec 24, 2013)

which of these could be classed as music?


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 27, 2013)

(listening to the original post) What...the fuck... is thiss sshit?


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 1, 2014)

abalonehx said:


> (listening to the original post) What...the fuck... is thiss sshit?


[video=youtube;IKcS1_f9M5w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKcS1_f9M5w[/video]

This isssss how we do, sweeeets.


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 1, 2014)

smokejoint said:


> which of these could be classed as music?


The one's where you have no clue what real music is, dummy.


----------



## unkle mouse (Jan 1, 2014)

I happen to like that kinda head trippy soul/spirit,, kinda drifty pinkfloyd yanni mix music.. so there...
taking my toys and going home.. lmao
PS MY JIZZ IS my bizzness




Pinworm said:


> [video=youtube;ai8zYCvm4A0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ai8zYCvm4A0[/video]
> 
> The Knife makes me jizz in my pants.


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 1, 2014)

unkle mouse said:


> I happen to like that kinda head trippy soul/spirit,, kinda drifty pinkfloyd yanni mix music.. so there...
> taking my toys and going home.. lmao


[video=youtube;GI6CfKcMhjY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GI6CfKcMhjY[/video]

<3 (lengthening post accordingly +adding bolton hook)

What?! Bolton we really need you to focus up, bruh! Lawls.


----------



## unkle mouse (Jan 1, 2014)

wait a minute,, my embedding skills aint good,, but I can copy and paste,, be right back


----------



## unkle mouse (Jan 1, 2014)

so we try again..
the power of the human spirit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1I-mWhPWkc&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 1, 2014)

unkle mouse said:


> the power of the human spirit
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1I-mWhPWkc&feature=player_embedded


[video=youtube;TBXv37PFcAQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBXv37PFcAQ[/video]


----------



## unkle mouse (Jan 1, 2014)

I stole that from LGC on the C99 thread


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 1, 2014)

unkle mouse said:


> I stole that from LGC on the C99 thread


LGC is the perfect source to reference. Good lookin', and mainlinin'!


----------



## unkle mouse (Jan 1, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7-8fDKxxkk&list=RDPrIUwo_GgmE


can't say I ain't got variety


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;6wNZgsa956A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wNZgsa956A[/video]


----------



## unkle mouse (Jan 1, 2014)

I don't know about the looking part,, shit man , your avatar has me kinda glossy..lmfao




Pinworm said:


> LGC is the perfect source to reference. Good lookin', and mainlinin'!


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 1, 2014)

unkle mouse said:


> I don't know about the looking part,, shit man , your avatar has me kinda glossy..lmfao


[video=youtube;SkkIwO_X4i4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkkIwO_X4i4[/video]

It will totally do that. Start wearing purple!


----------



## unkle mouse (Jan 1, 2014)

that's some funny stuff there..
do I really HAVE to be a GROWN UP today? 



Pinworm said:


> [video=youtube;SkkIwO_X4i4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkkIwO_X4i4[/video]
> 
> It will totally do that. Start wearing purple!


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;XHtGvb-fW70]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHtGvb-fW70[/video]

Fuck bein' grown! FUCKIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## unkle mouse (Jan 1, 2014)

so if a turtle lost it's shell would they be homeless or naked?.. just saying


----------

